# How Do You Like Your Pizza Base?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Well, how would like your pizza base done? Shall I take your order? :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Give me anything but no pineapple and easy on the anchovies. I like traditional pizza (years ago I was lucky enough to sample a couple in Naples where they are usually rough-edged, unadorned with toppings and absolutely delicious) but I've got no scruples when it comes to the more commercial variants.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

Trad.
I don't want to upset my Italian neighbours!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Well, how would like your pizza base done? Shall I take your order? :tiphat:


yes please

thick pan, mozzarella and gouda cheese, bacon, green peppers and muuuuushrooms

simple, very simple


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

Thicker than is authentic, but ideally not as greasy as the average fast-food pizzas are here. 

Chicago style pizza is too excessive - and I've had it in Chicago, no less!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I like how they make it in Europe: a very thin crust... and they don't share it, like we do in Canada, either. Each orders his own... and the toppings  hundreds of combinations, with anchovies and eggs and shrimps and spinach and... you name it, they'll have it. Tomato and cheese is but one.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Trad thin base was my favorite, which I still like. I now prefer fancy with cheese stuffed base etc. when available. But just about any version is good enough for me.

Pizza is like classical music. Pure and delicious.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Make mine a thick, square Neapolitan slice, with extra cheese. Nothing else.

I like my pizzas straight up; nothing but cheese.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I've never heard the crust referred to as a "base" before.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

I like my pizza bottom thin and slightly crispy.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Make mine a supreme every time!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not picky about the crust, but I prefer pizza that has enough marinara sauce that it won't be confused with a cheese-stick.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

I prefer fresh slices of tomato on pizza.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> I've never heard the crust referred to as a "base" before.


Not here in New York, that's for sure!


----------



## Oebis (Nov 23, 2014)

Anything as long as they abstain from stuffing the thing with too much sauce.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> Well, how would like your pizza base done? Shall I take your order? :tiphat:


Thank God for that. I was wondering what to eat tonight.

Pizza Fiorentina please. PM me for the delivery address.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Mrs Johnson and I am sitting here starving. Have word with your delivery chap.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Traditional pizza with stuffed outer crust (mozzarella cheese) and black olives, Genoa salami, and green peppers for the toppings. 

We also purchase a four cheese pizza from the grocer and top with sliced tomatoes. 

Best pizza I have ever had was in Rome (1992).


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

We gave up in the end. Mrs Johnson found a tin of spam and we are eating it with some biscuits.

Rather disappointing though.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

The local Pizza Hut chain used to sell a pizza called "The Edge", but they aren't selling it now. If they did I would eat there more often.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Dr Johnson said:


> We gave up in the end. Mrs Johnson found a tin of spam and we are eating it with some biscuits.
> 
> Rather disappointing though.


I like Spam, what are you complaining about?


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Not too thick and super-garlicky, with too much butter.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pizza 900 in my neighborhood, they do it right. Going there again tomorrow.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/pizza-900-wood-fired-pizzeria-laguna-hills


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

My mother taught me at an early age that anything other than a thin base is blasphemy, and I'm nothing if not a mama's boy.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Xaltotun said:


> My mother taught me at an early age that anything other than a thin base is blasphemy, and I'm nothing if not a mama's boy.


But thick base taste better.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Sloe said:


> But thick base taste better.


Taste is fleeting, a mother is eternal.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Xaltotun said:


> Taste is fleeting, a mother is eternal.


And she has a bigger wooden spoon.


----------



## breakup (Jul 8, 2015)

Sloe said:


> But thick base taste better.


Not necessarily.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Nothing like the italian pizzas. But I confess I also enjoy the very fat pizzas with thick base.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Well I must stick to my roots and have the base thin - with a garlic butter sauce, small cubed potatoes and sliced green beans (not loads, just a sprinkle) with Genovese pesto and cheese on top - deliziose e apetitosi.

Other than that I like a good calzone


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Thin and well-done/crispy is what I like best.


----------

